# No Fishing today...babysitting and finishing last batch of plugs



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas,
I hope the fishing season is going well for all...mine is a little hairy with the new addition to the family taking up a lot of the free time. I was able to finish up a few plugs for folks. these are the last for the season (unless i can't fish).

The first are some cowboys I painted up for a friend, in my bluegill pattern and green/gold with throwback eyes (my first Cowboys...cool plugs)...sorry they took so long to finish up 









































And some flaptails, the pearch is for Glen, and the green/gold for me...just need the tails and ready to go.

























and the last in a new pattern prototype...the eye socket got some bubbles in the original layer and i just went with it as this is just to see how the 3 coats of epoxy will effect the action of the spook...I do like the custom eyes on these and plan to make more.










good luck out there guys

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice baits, but remember as my wife always tells me. It's not babysitting when it's your kids!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL,

You're right ha,ha....boy do I have a lot to learn 

She is beautiful and even though I would love to be slaying some skies....I would n't trade it for anything.

thanks for the laugh!!

MS


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice looking baits. They will be fish catchers for sure!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really sharp, MS. I really like the bottom one.


----------

